# Cost per gram



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

The thread in the coffee lounge (cheap beans for a uni student) got me wondering what the average price per gram of delivered coffee from uk based roasters is.

When you factor in pack size, delivery costs etc, who is providing value for money.

Not sure if this has been done before..... If so please save my sanity and post the link otherwise I think I'll kick this off tomorrow. I'll put in a spreadsheet and maybe can be stickied as a point of reference.

Dan


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good luck with that


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Has Bean for example:

Machacamarca = £6 + £1.96 postage = £7.96 / 250g = 3.1 pence per gram (£0.031)

Average 15g dose = 46 pence per espresso

55 pence per 18g aeropress.

Pretty darn cheap if you ask me


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Has Bean for example:
> 
> Machacamarca = £6 + £1.96 postage = £7.96 / 250g = 3.1 pence per gram (£0.031)
> 
> ...


....keep going!!!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Every bean from every roaster, to every postcode?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I was originally horrified at £9 for a 350g bag from Square Mile, but when you work it out, it's definitely cheaper, especially compared to high street (chain) prices. I had a ristretto at work today. A single. I couldn't even finish it ...


----------

